# lighting suggestions



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

where is the best place (store or online) to buy aquarium lighting?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I would submit that it is dependent on what you are looking for, and how you quantify "best" price? availability? service? etc.

Are you looking for a T5HO fixture? a LED fixture?


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

im looking for a 48" quad T5HO fixture.thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I've got one for sale. $120. Odessa quad t5ho with built in timers.


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

CanadaPleco said:


> I've got one for sale. $120. Odessa quad t5ho with built in timers.


Problem is i dont drive.i dont even know where haliburton is.but if your willing to deliver or meet then im in


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I may be in the city later this week, I will let you know.


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

Sure!thanks.


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

Can you tell me info about the light fixture like what comes with it and how long have you had it.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Had it less then a year. Not sure what bulbs are in it but its freshwater. Haven't used it much.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

eBayyyyyyy!!!

Cheapest place to get lights.

Just my opinion though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

www.aquatraders.com


----------

